
Americans are abandoning wired home Internet - prostoalex
https://www.washingtonpost.com/news/the-switch/wp/2016/04/18/new-data-americans-are-abandoning-wired-home-internet/
======
WorldMaker
On the contrary, is it possibly more that wired home internet is abandoning
Americans?

Cell data plans actually have competition, whereas wired plan prices have been
stagnant and typically most Americans have at most two choices for wired
internet access.

There's also various sorts of reverse incentives in play for both carriers and
consumers. For instance, wired providers long ago lost the fight to charge per
amount of data transferred, whereas cell data plans can still get away with it
and in general make a lot of money with it. Thus there are a lot of
interesting "deals" and plans being offered to consumers in that space.

Wired access incentives for consumers, for better or more likely for worse,
are anchored to the dying phone and cable industries as the internet itself
subsumes them both. Wired providers desperately need new business models, or
to go fully municipal public utility (or some combination or hybrid of both),
and for now there's not enough competition to force that to happen any time
soon and not enough incentive for municipal commissions or federal regulations
to sort anything out either.

